# ورقة عمل بعنوان ( سياسات وبرامج السلامة بالشركة الليبية للحديد والصلب ) ...



## جمعة محمد سلامة (4 مايو 2012)

*
المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ؛ رفقة الأخ والصديق العزيز / تامر عيدالله شراكي (مدير التدريب بالجمعية )*


قدمت هذه الورقة ضمن فعاليات ملتقى :
 * ( إجعل السلامة أسلوب حياتك )*

والذي عقد بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للسلامة والصحة المهنية في بيئة العمل
* بتنظيم من الجمعية العربية لخبراء ومحترفي السلامة والصحة المهنية*

... ( مكتبة الإسكندرية ) ...
28 أبريل 2012

​لتحميل الورقة من هنا :

http://www.mediafire.com/?3uwnpj2d16axtzv






​​


----------



## mustafaelmontsri (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور خوي جمعة وبارك الله فيك


----------

